# Moving/Living in Mexicali



## gcs801

Hi my name is Gaby and in about 3 months I plan to move my family to Mexicali and wanted to see if anyone currently lives there or has recently visited and could help me out. I have actually never even been to Mexicali so we are taking a big chance. I have researched like a mad women and can't seem to find much. Can someone recommend certain areas to live in, schools, things to do for entertainment, talk about the safety, normal crossing times from Mexicali/Calexico. Our plan is to move to Mexicali and my husband will cross the border everyday for work. Thank you in advance to anyone who can help me. I am very stressed out and if I could just talk to one person that lives there and likes it, it would make all the difference in the world for me!


----------



## El Duderino

Hi Gaby, I don't live in Mexicali but have spent a lot of time there over the past several years. I am planning to move there shortly.

Am I correct in that you are currently living in Mexico? If not and if you haven't been to Mexicali the first thing I would recommend would be to visit first if at all possible.

My impression of and experience in Mexicali has been overall positive.

There are areas to live that are better (and much better) than others.

There are many who cross daily for work. I think the important thing here is to consider the impact of the daily wait on the quality of life for your family. Having said that sometimes we have to do what we have to do. I live state side and have a 3 hour commute daily, don't like it, but its what I've had to do for the past 1o years.

Off to work now, So, I'll try to get back to you later with some more useful info.


----------



## AlanMexicali

gcs801 said:


> Hi my name is Gaby and in about 3 months I plan to move my family to Mexicali and wanted to see if anyone currently lives there or has recently visited and could help me out. I have actually never even been to Mexicali so we are taking a big chance. I have researched like a mad women and can't seem to find much. Can someone recommend certain areas to live in, schools, things to do for entertainment, talk about the safety, normal crossing times from Mexicali/Calexico. Our plan is to move to Mexicali and my husband will cross the border everyday for work. Thank you in advance to anyone who can help me. I am very stressed out and if I could just talk to one person that lives there and likes it, it would make all the difference in the world for me!


I have lived in Mexicali for a long time and can give you any details you so far have requested, however my wife and I are leaving today for a 2 week bus tour and will take the laptop but will not be using it for much other than my wife to answer E Mails for her work. I was in Mexicali for the last 2 out of 3 weeks and my wife for a weekend and I returned to SLP on Sunday. Alan


----------



## gcs801

El Duderino said:


> Hi Gaby, I don't live in Mexicali but have spent a lot of time there over the past several years. I am planning to move there shortly.
> 
> Am I correct in that you are currently living in Mexico? If not and if you haven't been to Mexicali the first thing I would recommend would be to visit first if at all possible.
> 
> My impression of and experience in Mexicali has been overall positive.
> 
> There are areas to live that are better (and much better) than others.
> 
> There are many who cross daily for work. I think the important thing here is to consider the impact of the daily wait on the quality of life for your family. Having said that sometimes we have to do what we have to do. I live state side and have a 3 hour commute daily, don't like it, but its what I've had to do for the past 1o years.
> 
> Off to work now, So, I'll try to get back to you later with some more useful info.



Thank you so much for responding. Yes I currently living in Mexico City. I have been living here alone for almost 2 years and I am very anxious to move to Mexicali to be reunited with my family. If I were to visit Mexicali first it would be several more expenses and we are on an incredibly tight budget. We are going with our gut on this one and just hope for the best. I am glad you like Mexicali. I am going to try to help my husband get a sentri pass to help with the commute but I have heard that those are nearly impossible to get. Thanks for your help!


----------



## gcs801

Thank you Alan for helping. I hope you and your wife enjoy your trip! I wanted to ask you, in la zona dorada I was recommended to live in the MonteCarlo Residencial. Are there any other places you recommend to live in? Our budget for rent is tops $800 USD a month but if we can find cheaper in a safe, gated community that would be great. Do you have any schools you recommend over others? My daughter will start kindergarten next year. As far as safety, I have heard great things about Mexicali. Is it true that for the most part it is a calm and safe place to live? What is there to do for entertainment? I may be wrong but I think you have a SENTRI pass. I am going to apply for one soon for my husband. Was it hard to get and are there any tips you might have for us, did you use a lawyer to help you apply for one? Thank you very much for all your help!


----------



## AlanMexicali

gcs801 said:


> Thank you Alan for helping. I hope you and your wife enjoy your trip! I wanted to ask you, in la zona dorada I was recommended to live in the MonteCarlo Residencial. Are there any other places you recommend to live in? Our budget for rent is tops $800 USD a month but if we can find cheaper in a safe, gated community that would be great. Do you have any schools you recommend over others? My daughter will start kindergarten next year. As far as safety, I have heard great things about Mexicali. Is it true that for the most part it is a calm and safe place to live? What is there to do for entertainment? I may be wrong but I think you have a SENTRI pass. I am going to apply for one soon for my husband. Was it hard to get and are there any tips you might have for us, did you use a lawyer to help you apply for one? Thank you very much for all your help!


MonteCarlo Residencia is very nice with all large homes, however I personally would not want to be in a location like that were you need to get in your car to go anywhere. It is located far from the hub of the city, not far in DF terms as Mexicali is compact, a 15 minute drive and a 15 minute walk to 2 centros commercial, Walmart and resturants included. The best schools are about a 15 to 20 minute drive also.

The rents are so low now in Mexicali you could most likely do some hard negotiating to get a large house for $800 US there even one with a pool possible. The asking and getting price now for rent is almost 1/2 of what it was a couple of years ago, so do some homework. The luz might be high for a 200 sq. mt. house until the middle of Oct. because AC is mandatory 24 hours a day.

I don´t have a Sentri but now it is about $80.00 per year someone just told me and will take a couple months. The wait time for a person or all persons in a car with US passports in the Ready Lanes at the main crossing is about 1 hr. but depends greatly on the time of day and whether school is out in Calexico.

My house is close to La Lucerna resort hotel and I walk all around the area which is where the action is. It is very safe there and I only saw one house for rent there but there might be more available. Check InmoMexico´s website for rentals. The prices for sale and rent are reliable. 

Google Map the area in the search box for the colonias and streets.


----------



## gcs801

Thank you Alan so much for all your information! You have given me some great advice, thank you! I will now go check everything out!


----------

